# Bass & Bucks NFAA Known 3D shoot



## JarheadRay (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m not sure if this is the correct forum so just let me know.
I’m looking to shoot the Bass and Bucks NFAA Known 3D shoot in August in Indiana. Do you have to be an NFAA member to participate in that shoot? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

JarheadRay said:


> I’m not sure if this is the correct forum so just let me know.
> I’m looking to shoot the Bass and Bucks NFAA Known 3D shoot in August in Indiana. Do you have to be an NFAA member to participate in that shoot? Thanks in advance!!!


I believe you do but, don't have evidence to support my opinion. Why not just join the NFAA and then your covered.


----------



## JarheadRay (Jan 28, 2021)

I probably will anyway. Just wondering. I usually shoot Indoor Nationals when they have it in Louisville


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It goes back to Louisville in 2022, you might as well join.


----------



## jdaustin (May 21, 2021)

Sounds like this could be a good starting place for me. I live in Louisville and am starting to get into archery. Sounds like Louisville might be a decent place to be for that?


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot | Bass And Bucks Inc







www.bassandbucks.com




"Participants are not required to be NFAA members"

DK


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

To shoot the trail shoot the nfaa membership is not required, but it is to sign up for the nfaa part of the shoot and to be eligible for the nfaa award.


----------

